# clipper attack...



## krissy3 (Sep 4, 2009)

I was talked into purchasing this "terrific" clipper... a big industrial one, "great for those furry ponys" I think the dang clipper pulled more hair then it clipped 300. CHF too!!



... then I finally got the setting right, and got it in the right direction...and WHAM, it took a big chunk out of my little girl, right under her arm...I feel horrid, she is fine, but I feel so guilty. We quit soon after that, but were not done. this clipper also left horrible track lines



I had to go back and re clip with a small fine human clipper....what a day, then that very night we got a cold spell, no snow , but its cold and foggy



poor little thing, thank goodness I have so many nice blankets, she is snug as a bug now.

anyone else have clipper nightmares?


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 5, 2009)

What kind of clippers? Are you used to body clipping?

Andrea


----------



## Kawgirl (Sep 5, 2009)

Did you clean the blades before you used them? Clipper blades have a coating on them when they're new that has to be removed with blade cleaner.


----------



## krissy3 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have used them before on my other shetland and had no truble at all...also body cliped my donkey without a problem. I went out and purchased a smaller pair "ANDIS" or something to that effect. this horse has "fluffy " soft hair, maybe that was it... dont know. By the was it did end up snowing last night


----------



## Ellen (Sep 15, 2009)

we have had our fair share of trial by error in our new years. Buy yourself a pair of Double K clippers make sure your your pads, lever and blades are ion good shape and the horse is bathed. You will have better luck!


----------



## LostInOz (Sep 16, 2009)

Where in the world do you live that it is snowing already?

We are still in the 90's!

I don't like Double K clippers anymore. Since they went to the cheap plastic motor housing, they don't seem to do as well as Laubes.


----------



## Marty (Sep 17, 2009)

Krissy I have a pair of huge big mother clippers.......old old old Sunbeams. The blades wear out fast and you have to keep putting a shot of 3 in 1 old in the hole and wd 40 across the blades. They heat up very fast, you can burn the life out of your horse, but you do have to run them on high speed or they won't cut for nothing. I only use them for the first clip of the year to get the big hair off, then I follow it up with my double k's.


----------



## krissy3 (Sep 18, 2009)

I know sunbeams ... big mama s ... WOW

I purchased another pair of clippers...smaller, quiet, and with many blades to choose from....I am OK now ... but when I asked the stupid girl about the size blade ,she sold me a pair saying it would leave the hair 4 mm...good I thought...then I get home and ....the hair is bald...OH she didnt read carefully enough...that was .04 mm...stupid people... we did just fine anyway. thank god I am a hairstylist... boy those skills came in handy... moral to the story... NEVER go by someones oppinion that doesnt have a horse , and has never clipped before ..they have NO IDEA



and young people these days...one word CLUELESS... not all , but the ones up here in the mountains.


----------



## Margaret (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not sore what blade size you are using,- but the ones that leave longer hair are more dangerous to use..

Like the 7 blade..The teeth are set so wide that it can be easy to nip the skin in those areas that have the folds, or edges.

I never use anything bigger than a 10 blade for this reason.


----------

